# Commuting - where's the traffic



## benjpedro (Jun 18, 2012)

Dear Expats of the Emirates

My question is about the travel time from, say living in Abu Dhabi Centre (near corniche/tourist area/marina to MBZ.

Since if I do move it will take some time to get cars sorted and I might not even get one if public transport and taxis are cheap/ok....

I looked on the map and it's like 30km so presumably on a taxi it will take 45 minutes max and on a bus 1 hour?

Alternatively, I could start looking for places to live in MBZ and Khalifa City but looking at google maps they seem to be b-o-r-i-n-g places generally....


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Lets be honest, even if you live near the Corniche you are not going to walk out of your flat and do a pub crawl, all the bars are in hotels so you will be taking taxis anyway. It just depends what you want out of a place to live, you will get more for your money off island and there are plently of hotels/bars on the outskirts (between the bridges, Yas island, Park Rotana etc). The commute times you mentioned for the taxi is about right, just depends on traffic, cost you about 60 or 70 dhs each way (never used a bus).


----------

